# Black Friday Sale @entirelypets.com



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got their ad in the mail tonight for the sale they are having, but it starts today. 
I got:

5- 12" bully sticks

6 mini bonies(they're like healthier alternative to greenies)

3 - 4 oz. jars of freeze dried liver, all for $9.34(shipping included). 

heres link to follow:

Black Friday

Use coupon code: NUTRASPRING for free shipping and also use code: DOGRUN99 (for 15% off) , you can also try combining the first code with: EPWINTERS5 (for $5 off purchase $25 or more)


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow thanks! I just got 3 12" bully sticks, 4oz freeze dried liver, and 4 oz catnip for $6! That is an amazing bargain!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> I got their ad in the mail tonight for the sale they are having, but it starts today.
> I got:
> 
> 5- 12" bully sticks
> ...



Thanks!! I just got an order and paid $7 shipped. It wouldn't let me combine coupons ($5 of that was shipping!), but I still made out really well. The dogs are getting Christmas presents under the tree!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yay 

I'm not sure if it took 15% off at the end, but it took off $5 which covered shipping cost.


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

THANK YOU! this is the best black friday deal i've ever came across lol.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> Yay
> 
> I'm not sure if it took 15% off at the end, but it took off $5 which covered shipping cost.


On mine it took %15 off the ORIGINAL price, then it took off the Black Friday sales, then it charged $4.95 shipping. So I paid $2 for 11 items and $4.95 shipping! Here is how it did it. 

1 BONIESCM3PK - 3-PACK BONIES Natural Calming MINIS 6 BO 2.95
5 LBITSB4 - Liver Bits Training Treats for Dogs (4 oz) 29.95
5 BULLY12 - Spizzle Sticks Odor Free (12") EACH 19.95
1 KWMPM -42.84
1 dogrun99 - 15% OFF ANY ORDER -7.93
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Sub-Total: 2.08
Tax: 0.00
Shipping & Handling: 4.95
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
TOTAL: 7.03


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it bad to say since you can only purchase "5" at a time that I've placed 3 orders so far and may order more. Can't beat that price! :thumb: Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> On mine it took %15 off the ORIGINAL price, then it took off the Black Friday sales, then it charged $4.95 shipping. So I paid $2 for 11 items and $4.95 shipping! Here is how it did it.
> 
> 1 BONIESCM3PK - 3-PACK BONIES Natural Calming MINIS 6 BO 2.95
> 5 LBITSB4 - Liver Bits Training Treats for Dogs (4 oz) 29.95
> ...



Yeah it took 15% off the original price of mine as well! I ordered the Salmon oil, bully sticks and liver treats. I might order more.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You can also use code BLACKFRIDAY11 for free shipping on orders over $25


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

If you place a second order, be sure and check it. It let me order 5 more bully sticks, but it only gave me the discount on 1 liver treats. The rest were going to be full price (even though it said you could get 5). I did get an email saying they were having problems with their website because it was being overwhelmed.

Of course, I went ahead and ordered more bully sticks, a liver treats, two hedgehogs for stocking stuffers, and a nylabone for Shade!! Got the %15 extra off, too!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I went back and ordered 5 more bully sticks and 5 liver treats last night(we go through a ton with unos training), I guess they are trying to cut back due to high demand.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I just went back and placed another order too! I only ordered 3 bully sticks yesterday but after thinking decided I needed to stock up. Since Lola is only 9 lbs the 12" will last her awhile. I order 5 more of those, another pack of the calming bonies, another catnip, and a hedgehog toy for Lola for Christmas.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> I just went back and placed another order too! I only ordered 3 bully sticks yesterday but after thinking decided I needed to stock up. Since Lola is only 9 lbs the 12" will last her awhile. I order 5 more of those, another pack of the calming bonies, another catnip, and a hedgehog toy for Lola for Christmas.


How do you make it last??? My 8lb chi devours them!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I have never bought liver treats. About how many would you guess are in that container?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I keep going back and getting more things.. lol, my parents 15 year old cat is a bit arthritic, so I got her this liquid joint supplement which costs $22 on other sites, its on sale for $12, plus when you use code JOINTHELP8, it takes off $8 so the total with shipping is like $8.50

Joint MAX for Arthritis | Joint MAX Regular Strength for Dogs & Cats

you can find more coupons on retailmenot.com

EntirelyPets Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for entirelypets.com



> I have never bought liver treats. About how many would you guess are in that container?


I'm not sure, but since they are freeze dried, they dont weigh anything, so I'm guessing at least 50 treats.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

It won't discount all of the items when I get more than one but hey, it's a great sale anyway! I'll just do multiple orders .


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> How do you make it last??? My 8lb chi devours them!


She isn't one of those super chewers. She will lay down and chew on them 15-30 minutes and then go do something else. A bully stick easily last a week or longer for her. Since I have been getting the 6 inch size 8 of the 12 inch will last forever.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

swolek said:


> It won't discount all of the items when I get more than one but hey, it's a great sale anyway! I'll just do multiple orders .


Same here. Only discounts one.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I got my first order today and of course I had to let the boys try a couple of things. The mini bones were tiny but the boys LOVED them and heck, they were only $.01 each! It also took them a few minutes to actually chew the little things up. I may give a few to my MIL's poodle when she comes next week.

They also LOVED the liver treats. The container is bigger then I thought it would be. My second order is being held because they are sold out of the hedgehogs and liver treats and are waiting to get more in before they ship. I hope it comes in time for their Christmas stockings!

I forgot to mention, they threw in a free sample item too! Nice people!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine is still back ordered


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

chowder said:


> I got my first order today and of course I had to let the boys try a couple of things. The mini bones were tiny but the boys LOVED them and heck, they were only $.01 each! It also took them a few minutes to actually chew the little things up. I may give a few to my MIL's poodle when she comes next week.
> 
> They also LOVED the liver treats. The container is bigger then I thought it would be. My second order is being held because they are sold out of the hedgehogs and liver treats and are waiting to get more in before they ship. I hope it comes in time for their Christmas stockings!
> 
> I forgot to mention, they threw in a free sample item too! Nice people!


When I saw there were new posts in this thread I was so hoping it meant that people were getting their orders alraedy. Yippee!! I hope my 1st order comes today. It looks like my 2nd order with the hedgehog may be delayed but I can live with that. I LOVE getting stuff in the mail - even if it is for Lola instead of me.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got my order in today, bunch of goodies, I love it


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

We received all 35 bullysticks on Monday along with the liver treats...talk about FAST. 
I would post a pic but outta town until next week.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Both of my orders are on backorder . Hopefully they come in time for Christmas .


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I did get my first order yesterday. It was 3 bullysticks, catnip, and 1 container of lover treats. As an added bonus Lola's new collar came yesterday too! Her old one was too tight so I ordered a Lupine collar in Tickled Pink to match her leash. She is one styling dog now!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> We received all 35 bullysticks on Monday along with the liver treats...talk about FAST.
> I would post a pic but outta town until next week.


That's why mines on back order! You took them all! Haha :tongue:


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I finally gave up on ordering. It would only apply the discount to one item, not all 5 or whatever the limit was.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> That's why mines on back order! You took them all! Haha :tongue:


LOL...just couldn't resist that price. :bump2:Sorry! :smile:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Those liver treats are much larger than I imagined. I was thinking a smaller container similar to what my chicken liver comes in.

Excited to get it but I don't know when it's coming! Hopefully by Christmas or the pups are going to not be happy.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I am pretty happy with this company even though my bully sticks are still back ordered.

I ordered the 32 oz salmon oil, which was back ordered. So they replaced the one item with two 17 oz salmon oils. 

Don't know when it's coming but that is pretty cool


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just checked my order and they got in my squeaky hedgehogs but are still waiting on the bully sticks (because someone we know bought them all :biggrin: ). So my second order is almost ready to ship. 

Rocky really loves those liver treats and this is a dog who spits out almost everything. I wish it had let me order more then 1 the second time but at least I got the 5 buckets the first time so I will have a total of 6 for the boys. 

I'm going to be sure and keep an eye on that website for any future deals like that. So far I have no complaints at all with them.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

awesome
I'm not sure if theres a sign up on their website or not, but since I purchased something from them once, I always get notifications in the mail about upcoming sales.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well they shipped everything except the order says that the Bullysticks are "on hold". Does that mean they will ship them to me later?

I'm confused.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

most likely, when they are back in stock.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

As long as they don't charge me for another shipping, thats fine


----------

